# Advice on Windsor Chain



## mkwish

I have been asking around for advice re. a good chain for slabbing. I have a 075 stihl which I have reconditioned. It runs incredibly well and drives my 36" bar very successfully. That bar is using a Granberg style setup and I must say it gives a very smooth straight cut for softer cabinet timbers.
I want to make a new chain for it in 3/8" pitch .063 gauge, to cut harder timber. I have been advised by a professional who has been in the game many years to use Windsor super chisel chain. 
That is a brand I don't know. Sounds terribly British to me.
Does anyone know of or have experience with this type of chain. How does it stack up against other makes. I guess they all have good and bad points but I am assured that it is the one to use for milling.
In a previous thread agiewoodbutcher recommended I use full compliment chain for our Australian hardwoods so I plan to take his advice. Any more comments on the subject mate. 
Would there be an advantage in using a sharpening angle of 5º or is zeroº better with 10º up (that is filing upwards towards the side face of the tooth). Do we agree?


----------



## zzrjohn

Windsor are a part of Oregon, heres a link for Windsor.

http://www.windsorforestry.com/

hth

zzr


----------



## aquan8tor

I think you'd get better results in the milling/samills forum. I have a little experience with the chain you're talking about; it was on superduper special at Bailey's a while back--I think I only paid about $35 or $40 for a 25 foot reel of 3/8 .063; enough to make 3 chains 135 drive links for a 42" oregon bar. I've only used it a couple times, but I have to say it really dulls faster than I'd like for a milling setup; semi-chisel with the rounded off shoulder would probably cut better; I have several loops of Bailey's woodsman pro (carlton) brand chain that I really like; I just couldn't pass up the price, and as I don't use the big 42" bar very often, I don't mind that I have to sharpen on every slab. I actually think that for a ripping chain, semi-chisel cuts smoother; I get a little bit of fuzz from the fibers not being sheared off as cleanly??? as the chain dulls ont he edge; I don't get that with semichisel chain. HTH; See you in the milling forum.


----------



## mkwish

*Thanks aquan8tor*

I just purchased a 25 ft box (cost me Aus$140) of it so will now see what happens.
If you like a message again from Airlie Beach in Australia I will let you know how it went in some real fair dinkum hard wood. Dried gum tree logs to be milled into 10" x 2" short boards for step treads. I need 17 of them which the local hardware stores ask near Aus$40 for per meter (about 40") each.
Incidentally would you say that the Carlton was the best you have used or do you know about any others (make and type).


----------



## Gumnuts

*G'day mate.*

Stihl and Oregan all the way / 5* - semi - chisel.Start with 4 chains on the ready an have smoko while your sharpening.Works for me. 
Leave any fuzz for the floor sander

using 084 for hardwoods - 404
066 soft


----------



## aquan8tor

G'day mates! I didn't look back on the thread after replying so long ago; I haven't personally tried it, but I've heard people have had good results with granberg ripping chain, which has alternating topless cutters. That is, it has cutters that don't have the top chisel on, and just the side cutter sharpenedd to about 25-30deg with a deep depth gauge to score the wood, and a 0-5deg. "clearing" cutter to clear the scored wood away. I made a loop out of an old .325 chain on an 024AV just to see; it actually did relatively well edging some boards with the granberg "mini-mill". I think it would work very well on softwood, but I don't really have a need for that so I use the carlton brand chain sold as "woodsman pro" by Baileys. I think its good stuff. It is harder than oregon chain, keeps an edge better. Also, I think its easier to file than the stihl chains I have. To be honest though, the stihl chains I have are what came with the saws; semichisel safety stuff. They haven't gotten much use at all. I've not used it for milling. I like oregon 72lg for cutting firewood. I like the really smooth cuts I get with freshly sharpened chisel chain. The windsor chain is top stuff. It just seems stronger made than some of the carlton loops I have. the rivets themselves look larger. As someone stated, windsor is part of Oregon now, but I feel its a little harder steel. I don't have the specs to prove that, but It seems to take an extra stroke with a file; I have another 25' box of semichisel chain coming my way soon; I'll make 3 loops of milling chain for the 42" oregon bar. Also, if you've seen the ads for the chinese knockoff 311A grinder, they're great. Bailey's and Northern Tool sell them. I got mine this week. Works great, and is less than 1/3 the cost. I don't like the tension cam, but I'll probably modify it or add some washers to the underside to shim it. I'd love to see the pics of your milling those real hardwoods. You guys have stuff that makes osage orange (hedge apple) and black locust look like pine.


----------

